# Question:Is this forum about Infidelity in Marriage or Relationships in General?



## IDon'tKnowAnymore (Jul 6, 2015)

Quick Question: Is this Forum about Infidelity in Marriage or Relationships in General?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

While it's true that most of the folks that post in CWI are or have been married, that's certainly not the case for every person here.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

I read her question differently. I read it as her asking if this forum was about infidelity or about general relationship problems. If that is the question, it is the latter. 

I know it seems like I'm splitting hairs, but her question and the way Gus answered it makes it look like they both think this is an infidelity forum, which it is not. And I know Gus knows better.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MachoMcCoy said:


> I read her question differently. I read it as her asking if this forum was about infidelity or about general relationship problems. If that is the question, it is the latter.


That's how I initially read it, and this was the response that I was going to post...

TAM -- as a whole -- is about marriage and relationships in general, but the CWI forum itself provides a haven for those who are... well, coping with infidelity.



MachoMcCoy said:


> I know it seems like I'm splitting hairs, but her question and the way Gus answered it makes it look like they both think this is an infidelity forum, which it is not. And I know Gus knows better.



LOL... not always.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*TAM, IMHO, is the best relationship forum going that entertains all facets of relationship issues, politics, religion, divorce and separation issues, you name it! If it wasn't that good, I wouldn't be the ardent TAM loyalist that I am ~ and I don't really think that I'm the only one on here that feels that way!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Any infidelity.

Cheating usually destroys more people in marriage but anyone affected by it is welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IDon'tKnowAnymore (Jul 6, 2015)

The Forum's title is ... wait.... WAS "Infidelity in Marriage."
Did someone change it?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

IDon'tKnowAnymore said:


> The Forum's title is ... wait.... WAS "Infidelity in Marriage."
> Did someone change it?


It's been called Coping With Infidelity for quite some time unless I'm having some memory problem all of a sudden. There hasn't been a recent name change of this forum.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

See attached. Pic does not include all subforums on the message board.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

This forum is about helping people to cope with infidelity in their relationship.


----------



## IDon'tKnowAnymore (Jul 6, 2015)

Apparently I was confused. It's not just infidelity in marriage. It's about infidelity in relationships, even if un-married, in general. Thank you for clearing it up.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

IDKA,

It's also about people, myself for one, who had their now spouse cheat on them before they were married and never resolved the issue.

When people are in a committed relationship the pain of cheating is the same married or not, marriage often adds layers of financial, legal and child rearing complications, but the broken trust is the same. 

Tamat


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

All relationships. Married, living over the brush, engaged, straight or gay.

We can all be blindsided by our spouse or partner when they decide to cheat.

And there have been cases when a distressed sibling or child joins TAM and posts in CWI because they have found out that a brother, sister or parent is cheating.

Because they, too, are doing their best to cope with infidelity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

IDon'tKnowAnymore said:


> My question was whether the forum is about infidelity within marriage, or infidelity in any relationship, whether married or not.
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's about infidelity, whether married or not, although, most commonly, the stories are about infidelity in marriage.
> ...


I think you have the right idea. Most of the questions here in the Coping With Infidelity Sub-forum happen to be people who are married, because this whole, entire forum is "Talk About Marriage." But we do get a lot of people who are common-law, partnerships, committed or engaged, because sometimes people just live together rather than fill out the piece of paper--and I think most people have some reasonable expectation of exclusivity after you've lived together for a couple years. 

Long story short, in my mind infidelity occurs when there has been a COMMITMENT. Now, when someone is married, there is legal proof of the commitment and it's enforceable by law (so to speak). If the commitment is more verbal between the couple, it's not as enforceable "by law" but still just as serious in my book.


----------

